# New Hunter looking for Chukar advice



## matt (Sep 18, 2017)

Hello, I'm new to the sport and looking for advice. Background, finishing my Hunters ed course this saturday (23rd), i have shot a lot of skeet and trap .
I have a 20 gauge pump. But now I looking to goon my first hunt. I want to go after Chukar once the season opens on the 30th of Sep. I was thinking about by Stockton in Tooele county. For example Deseret Peak/Bald Mt/ Vickory Mt seemed like a ok idea. I dont expect anyone to give me their spot, I just want to know if I got the right general idea. I know chukars like steep rocky hills and cliffs. I know to get up to a ridge and start working my way down on them. Also I have read size 6 shot is the way to go, does that sound right to you?

I considered going to a ranch or a club like Wasatch Wing and clay but I dont have the money frankly and I think a wild bird would be more satisfying. 
Thanks


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Welcome to the club of chasing the devils bird. 

I can't help you on the Stockton area but do you have a dog? If not you will really be up against some long odds of getting one.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

PM sent.


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

I would head a little farther west if I were you. As for a dog, having one is not necessary, I have bagged a lot of chukars without one. That being said you typically wish you had one after you shoot a devil bird that falls 90 percent back down the mountain you just hiked up. Chukar hunting for me is the most satisfying because you do need to work hard to get them. Get out early and listen, you will here the sentinel birds alerting other birds you are there, but that also gives away their position. At that point try to get above them wirhout being seen, or hunt them to a dead end point if you can.


----------



## OriginalOscar (Sep 5, 2016)

PM sent. Good luck and reach out if you need anything else. Great sport.


----------



## matt (Sep 18, 2017)

Thanks for all the advice and tips!!


----------



## matt (Sep 18, 2017)

Slap the Quack,

Thanks for the response! Can you be a little more specific when you say a little more west? Again Im not looking for you to give up a spot that you've spent years burning boot leather to find. Just looking at a map Im not to sure where roughly you are referring to. Ive only lived in Salt Lake for 3 years and I just dont know the surrounding areas that well.


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

Literally, pick any of the ranges west of there and there will be plenty of birds. Well in chukar standards. I like the stansburies.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

You also might consider a fun weekend trip down by Marysvale or Richfield. I started hunting them around there after nearly wiping out entire flocks on three separate occasions on I-70 right before getting to Richfield! I ran into a lot of chukars in the hills pretty much everywhere down there between 2012-2016. IDK what the numbers are looking like this year, but I'd imagine there are still some birds to be found.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

I pmd you I would be happy to have you along on a hunt later in the season. I don't chase them until after Thanksgiving.


----------



## RabbitSlayer48 (Oct 25, 2017)

You will find them in a variety of areas, but i always find the most where there are lots of dark rocks with desert varnish on them or lava rock and lots of cheat grass.

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------

